# Which flow bindings? Size?



## mesomike (Mar 12, 2008)

I really want to get a 2nd set of bindings that I can get in and out of quick. I have heard mixed reviews on the flows. Should I buck up to the NXT's, or are the M series good? I just want a quality binding for less than $180. Also I wear a size 9 salomom F22 boot, what size should I get in the flows? Large or medium, I'm right in the middle and my boots have a small footprint.


----------



## mesomike (Mar 12, 2008)

Are the 2008 M9's okay, or should I look only at the 2009's?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

mesomike said:


> Are the 2008 M9's okay, or should I look only at the 2009's?


i hear good things about the m9s, i like my nxts alot though and i paid 120..im sure the 08s are just as good as the 09s assuming they have the ratchets..

size wise i wear 10.5 boots, with a larger footprint. i have xl's and i probably could of gotten larges easily, but it really doesnt make a difference..

i would get the large because imo it would be better to have a bindings at its smallest settings, then have a bindings stretched out to its biggest where i would imagine its weakest..


----------

